# PMA Long Course initial test Prep material.and test pattern



## Hamzu

Practise material for PMA Long Course Initials..
✔Intelligence test
(Verbal+Non Verbal Mcqs)
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1NbEtXO3KY2bQmKiXA2J2ayu4aLB5S_9W
✔Initial Academics Notes for PMA LC..
✔Additional material...
How to solve initial written test
Who is who what is what
Infocology
Fsc Maths Mcqs
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1L-s3FdDepuk5-4xc3_975C_Ogm1P3kq2
Comp. Guide..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzu

#144LC
PMA Long course #initial test procedure:
First you will have #online test on computer at ASRC(army selection and recruitment centre) comprising of...
1....Verbal Intelligence Test Questions
In this section there will be 84 MCQ’s and students have to complete this section in 30 Minutes just
2....Non Verbal Intelligence Test Questions
In this section there will be 86 MCQ’s and students have to complete this section in 40 Minutes just
3....Academic Test
In this section there will be 50 MCQ’s and students have to complete this section in just 30 Minutes.
#Advise.
..when just 3 minutes are remaining go for coinage(TUKKA) and attempt all questions.
students who will clear there computer based test would be called for physical test...
#PHYSICAL_TEST..
you will have to report at 600 hours.
1.6 km running.
15 pushups with repetitions.
20 situps with repetitions.
3 chinups with repetitions.
#My_Advise.
>go while fasting just drink one glass 0ne hour before physical test.
>keep running slowly and steadily because it is not race.
>remain determined don't stop because if you stop you will not be able to continue again.
>at start first breath with your nose and when you feel it difficult start breathing with mouth.
>run on your toes.
>keep your weight inclined in forward direction.
>dont try to become first unless you are athlete because its long race and whoever reaches in time is WINNER.
#Medical_Test.
it is conducted right after physical test at ASRC.
eyeside checkup,FBE(full body examination),Hearing and speaking checkup,Flat feet,knee knocking,arms angle and arms for psych issue are checked.
>>>>>#Final_Interview.
it will be comprising of general awareness and general knowledge questions.
Just personality of candidate is checked.
>>>>#My_advise.
>knock the door before you enter.
>Don't sit unless you are asked.
>Be confident on your answer.
>Maintain eye contact with interviewer.
>If you are not sure ask SORRY SIR don't shake head.
>keep your legs,arms and hands in one position.
#Dress_code.
dress code is descent.
dont wear Jeans,Kurta(karhai wala),Tides.
>I'll recommend dress,tie and polished shoes with laces.
>Although if you want Shalwar Kameez wear White coloured
#Best_of_luck

So here is initial medical of PMA LC is explained in steps..
Step 1: You'll be given a medical form to fill asked to take of your shirt and vest along with footwear.
Step 2: Weight and Height will be noted.
Step 3: You'll be taken nearby for a Chart based Eye test. They'll ask you to cover one of the eye. Do keep a hand but do not push it into the sight. Keep a fine distance or else it'll be extremely difficult for you to spot the word even if you got a fair vision.
Step 4: The Group will be asked to get into a straight formation. Your Arms, Nose, Knee Knock, Pes Cavus and Flat Feet will be checked. Depending upon the Medical Officer. You'll be asked to take down the Torso although everyone will be asked to Close their eyes. DMO will examine your testicles nothing much so do not feel scared of it. If they find any defect during the process. NCO will mention it on your form.
Step 5: It'll be decided whether to refer you to a surgeon or not, depending upon the fitness rate. Even if you're referred. Do not worry about it, most of the times there is no defect but the candidate is referred.
Note: Genital Examination may depend upon the DMO, many of them do not prefer to check it in preliminary medical tests leaving it for afterwards when you'll be completely examined in CMH after getting recommended by the ISSB or the DMO may call you separately into the room to check. As i mentioned it depends upon the individual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CS1511

Hamzu said:


> #144LC
> PMA Long course #initial test procedure:
> First you will have #online test on computer at ASRC(army selection and recruitment centre) comprising of...
> 1....Verbal Intelligence Test Questions
> In this section there will be 84 MCQ’s and students have to complete this section in 30 Minutes just
> 2....Non Verbal Intelligence Test Questions
> In this section there will be 86 MCQ’s and students have to complete this section in 40 Minutes just
> 3....Academic Test
> In this section there will be 50 MCQ’s and students have to complete this section in just 30 Minutes.
> #Advise.
> ..when just 3 minutes are remaining go for coinage(TUKKA) and attempt all questions.
> students who will clear there computer based test would be called for physical test...
> #PHYSICAL_TEST..
> you will have to report at 600 hours.
> 1.6 km running.
> 15 pushups with repetitions.
> 20 situps with repetitions.
> 3 chinups with repetitions.
> #My_Advise.
> >go while fasting just drink one glass 0ne hour before physical test.
> >keep running slowly and steadily because it is not race.
> >remain determined don't stop because if you stop you will not be able to continue again.
> >at start first breath with your nose and when you feel it difficult start breathing with mouth.
> >run on your toes.
> >keep your weight inclined in forward direction.
> >dont try to become first unless you are athlete because its long race and whoever reaches in time is WINNER.
> #Medical_Test.
> it is conducted right after physical test at ASRC.
> eyeside checkup,FBE(full body examination),Hearing and speaking checkup,Flat feet,knee knocking,arms angle and arms for psych issue are checked.
> >>>>>#Final_Interview.
> it will be comprising of general awareness and general knowledge questions.
> Just personality of candidate is checked.
> >>>>#My_advise.
> >knock the door before you enter.
> >Don't sit unless you are asked.
> >Be confident on your answer.
> >Maintain eye contact with interviewer.
> >If you are not sure ask SORRY SIR don't shake head.
> >keep your legs,arms and hands in one position.
> #Dress_code.
> dress code is descent.
> dont wear Jeans,Kurta(karhai wala),Tides.
> >I'll recommend dress,tie and polished shoes with laces.
> >Although if you want Shalwar Kameez wear White coloured
> #Best_of_luck
> 
> So here is initial medical of PMA LC is explained in steps..
> Step 1: You'll be given a medical form to fill asked to take of your shirt and vest along with footwear.
> Step 2: Weight and Height will be noted.
> Step 3: You'll be taken nearby for a Chart based Eye test. They'll ask you to cover one of the eye. Do keep a hand but do not push it into the sight. Keep a fine distance or else it'll be extremely difficult for you to spot the word even if you got a fair vision.
> Step 4: The Group will be asked to get into a straight formation. Your Arms, Nose, Knee Knock, Pes Cavus and Flat Feet will be checked. Depending upon the Medical Officer. You'll be asked to take down the Torso although everyone will be asked to Close their eyes. DMO will examine your testicles nothing much so do not feel scared of it. If they find any defect during the process. NCO will mention it on your form.
> Step 5: It'll be decided whether to refer you to a surgeon or not, depending upon the fitness rate. Even if you're referred. Do not worry about it, most of the times there is no defect but the candidate is referred.
> Note: Genital Examination may depend upon the DMO, many of them do not prefer to check it in preliminary medical tests leaving it for afterwards when you'll be completely examined in CMH after getting recommended by the ISSB or the DMO may call you separately into the room to check. As i mentioned it depends upon the individual.


----------

